
Learning Linux Through Immersion and Reflection - samtype
https://medium.com/@steven_ovadia/learning-linux-through-immersion-and-reflection-fb7fd008467e#.956s94u8m
======
infodroid
The author is Steven Ovadia, who runs the Linux Setup blog:
[http://www.mylinuxrig.com/tagged/the_linux_setup](http://www.mylinuxrig.com/tagged/the_linux_setup).
It's like usesthis.com with a focus on Linux.

